# Spring Snows



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi everybody. I'm new to the site. I am thinking of comming to nodak for a spring snow goose hunt this year and would like to hear your opinion on where to go. I have hunted ducks and geese in the fall 4 of the last 5 years out of the mcclusky area. I am fimiliar with that area and have permission to hunt a few good farms. We see olot of snows in the fall and was wondering if this could be a good place to go in the spring and give a try or would you recomend someplace else to try. According to the ndg&f department that is too far west of there major flyway in the spring. I am a freelance hunter and do not want a guided hunt. I am also new to the spring shoot as this will be my first time out. I would appreciate any tips from all who are lucky enough to do this in there home state. thank you.

p.s.
I would like to say thanks to all the nice people in the McClusky area. They have been really kind and helpful. Thanks to all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the forum duckman.

Technically, you can get snows anywhere from the Red River to the Missouri R., and the highest percentages full in the middle. I personally, don't go much further west than Jamestown for spring snows myself.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Duckman,
I would not worry much about getting permission to hunt in the spring. The landowners are usually very open to letting people hunt during this season. I'm not sure why but it works out well if you are a free lance hunter.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Finding land to hunt is very easy, as a mater of fact i have never been turned down in spring.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks to all. I was just a little worried about getting permission in a new area. I was thinking about staying in either Jamestown or Valley City. Also when is it usually the best time to come to North Dakota to hunt spring snows? I was thinking about comming aeither at the end of march or start of April. My goal for the trip is not to shoot alot of birds, just to shoot a couple of snows and blues to get mounted. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

It can be tricky finding the right time to hunt in the spring. Last year i saw nothing until one night a few strings started flying overhead and then the next day it was a constant flight, flocks flying everywhere you looked. Following reports here of their whereabouts is a good way to keep tabs.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

I realize setting a date for spring snows can be risky. I think I will come out for a week and hope it works out for a few birds at least. I figure if I stay mobile and do alot of scouting I can get some birds. I also have the number so I can call and find out where the birds are.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Where's the best place to go for a beer in Valley City? :beer: 
I think that is my top choice to go this spring.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In VC, we always hang at The Lodge. Off Exit 292, take the West frontage road on the southside of the interstate and you'll drive up to it. If you're staying at the Super 8, it's a hop and a skip around the bend.

Honestly, saying when to come is almost impossible. Normally I'd say middle to late March, but last year you would've been very disappointed.

Normally lodging is pretty open, so try to keep your schedule open as much as possible so you can go on the fly.

I always like to be setup for the first flights (No idea why, I just love decoying scouts), so we'll be able to give reports before they break the ND/SD border.

44 days til opener.....


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the info everybody. Can't wait for the season to open.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

One more question. What do you recommend for decoys? Rags, shells or silo.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Forget the rags, remeber these snows have seen rags all the way from canada to Texas, and down in texas that is all the major outfitters use. I would suggest bring sillous, shells, and the decoy of all snow goose decoys is Northwind. They really do a number on the snows. PLus those rags can get pretty beat up in a ND corn feild with 45 mph winds, and thats when you chase rags more then you hunt.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

I have silo's, shells, a dozen northwind decoys some rags and am planning on getting some snow goose magnets. I just hope to bring in a few birds, get a couple of snows and blues for the wall and some video of the hunt.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting more decoys. It's a good thing cabela's is only five minutes away. Too bad don't carry outlaw decoys anymore.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Outlaw has a pretty good sale going on right now, you might want to check that out, may save ya a few bones.

:rock: 
Andy


----------

